# No Point-tested stream 189 option in immiaccount



## over_canvased (Sep 20, 2017)

Under New Application -> Skill Migration, the only option for a 189 Visa application is New Zealand Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189). I've googled and searched the forum and don't see any mention of anyone else having this problem.

There is no Point-tested Stream - Skilled Independent Visa (189).

I've opened a support inquiry, but no response yet.

Am I missing something obvious, or is this an issue with the site? How does one go about starting a Point-stream based application?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

Point based skilled migration visas cannot be lodged directly from Immiaccount. You must be invited to apply for it. 

Submit an Expression of Interest on the SkillSelect website. You EOI is based on points which you can claim from variours factors such as age, qualifications, experience etc. 

You may be invited to apply for the visa based on your occupation code, your total points, and the date you submitted your EOI. 


Look for relevant threads on EOI, as well as read the sticky threads at the top if the forum. 
Also, read the visa 189 page on border.gov.au for further details


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## over_canvased (Sep 20, 2017)

Well, thanks much for the clarification. It's been a month since looking at the invite, but I thought it directed me there. I guess I should read the invite again then... 

Cheers mate.


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

over_canvased said:


> Well, thanks much for the clarification. It's been a month since looking at the invite, but I thought it directed me there. I guess I should read the invite again then...
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers mate.




Have you already been invited? In that case you can click the "apply visa" button on your EOI and this should direct you towards the immiaccount and create the 189 application. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

over_canvased said:


> Well, thanks much for the clarification. It's been a month since looking at the invite, but I thought it directed me there. I guess I should read the invite again then...
> 
> Cheers mate.


When you get an invite in skill select, click apply visa and it will take you to immi account. Once, you fill 2-3 pages of the form, you will be able to see 189 skilled visa application from next login on wards as incomplete status.


----------



## over_canvased (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks. I must not have gotten far enough along to save the application then. The invite linked to ImmiAccount, and I just assumed the points based option would be in the list to choose from.

Clicking the link from SkillSelect again did the trick and I've been working on getting it all filled in. We'll submit it in a few days.

Thanks again for pointing in the right direction. All the best!


----------



## parth1310 (Jul 30, 2017)

over_canvased said:


> Thanks. I must not have gotten far enough along to save the application then. The invite linked to ImmiAccount, and I just assumed the points based option would be in the list to choose from.
> 
> Clicking the link from SkillSelect again did the trick and I've been working on getting it all filled in. We'll submit it in a few days.
> 
> Thanks again for pointing in the right direction. All the best!






There are a few videos available on youtube as well as on a thread on this forum by Newbienz, which can help you in filling out the form. Worth a watch if you have any doubts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Deysel (Dec 12, 2018)

*Point-tested stream 189 application not showing on immiaccount*

Hi,

So I was invited to apply for the Point-tested stream 189 visa a few days ago. I went through all the steps from clicking apply on the Skillselect website to saving my application on my ImmiAccount. However, every time I log back into ImmiAccount to continue my application it doesn't show on the list. Even if I search for my TRN code it doesn't show. The only way I can edit it is to go trough the skillselect website. Strange enough it saves all my info but just not the application. 

I want to submit my application but I am scared something happens or it doesn't go through?

Any advice?

Thanks
R.Deysel


----------

